# Thoughts on GND Filters?



## Cory (Jul 12, 2017)

So I'm getting the hang of HDR, but have been looking into GND filters since that's a whole set of tools too; (possibly as a complement and not instead of?).
Recently got a Breakthrough Photography 6-Stop ND Filter and am really impressed by the quality. At least up there with the best of them.
Viewed their filter instructional video and really learned a lot. Going with a 2-stop soft and 3-stop reverse seem to really make a ton of sense so I'm considering waiting for their release or possibly a Lee 2-stop and Singh-Ray 3-stop reverse.
With that, though, any thoughts in general of using GND's - for the usual sunsets/sunrises, bright skies, etc.?
THANKS!!!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 12, 2017)

Funny you should ask that!

Just been on a thread where I suggested they are not overly useful given the power and quality of good luminosity mask programs.


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 12, 2017)

It comes down to whether you prefer to fuss and fiddle when shooting, or fuss and fiddle when processing.

I'm a bit old-school having grown up on slides, where there is very little room for error. Accordingly, I prefer to get the bulk of the adjustments done while pressing the shutter, and just do fine scale adjustments in post. I'd like to be in bulk part of the exposure within about half a stop. I have and use a set of 100 mm GND Lee filters, have a set of 150 mm Breakthrough GNDs on order. Never used the reverse ones, though. 

I have used a bit of HDR and it is very useful in highly structured high contrast images. It is not either/or, but use the right tool at the right time. Sometimes HDR is the answer, sometimes filters is the answer.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 12, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Funny you should ask that!
> 
> Just been on a thread where I suggested they are not overly useful given the power and quality of good luminosity mask programs.



They give quite different results in my experience and Ive used both frequently.


----------

